

Ask HN: best php deployment setting - hyuen

Hi all, 
I am setting up a webserver with php + mysql, and was wondering which is the recommended web server these days.<p>Also, how realistic/stable is hip hop over wordpress? did some google searches, but didn't find much about it.<p>Thanks
======
bobf
nginx+APC+WP-Super-Cache should be able to capably handle a non-trivial amount
of traffic on relatively minimal hardware specs.

